
An AI algorithm that can exploit Super Mario Bros glitches while playing it - d33
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOCurBYI_gY
======
d33
There are three episodes of that - basically the algorithm is trying to
maximize the X pos in the scrolling platform games while being able to try any
combination of controller buttons and see what would happen in the future.
Absolutely amazing.

